# Ameriglo Trijicon night site for USP Tactical



## gerritm (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.theshootersbox.com/store...roduct_info&cPath=128_145_148&products_id=881

Model #HK-156-105

I just purchased this sight for my USP 40 Tactical. Anyone else use it? I can't seem to find a consistent aim point with the large blade that came with it. Otherwise I love it.


----------



## gerritm (Jan 20, 2009)

gerritm said:


> http://www.theshootersbox.com/store...roduct_info&cPath=128_145_148&products_id=881
> 
> Model #HK-156-105
> 
> I just purchased this sight for my USP 40 Tactical. Anyone else use it? I can't seem to find a consistent aim point with the large blade that came with it. Otherwise I love it.


I finally got the Ameriglo sight for my USP 40 tactical and installed it. Very nice, easy to find aim point and gives a good sight picture. I recommend it.


----------

